# FEB Photo Comp - WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## Saltiga5 (May 15, 2009)

Date photo taken: 15 January 2010 @ 8:05PM
Location of photo: Geues Hole, Yalata, Far West Coast SA
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

my entry: an underwater perspective of what a fish sees moments before being netted.










Date photo taken: 1/2/2010
Location of photo: Mornington, Vic
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): NO (4.5mp only)
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## Glenno (Jul 24, 2008)

The best way to spend a morning.
5:45 am 4th February 2010 , Deception Bay Qld.
Just cruizin in my old Viking Tempo fisherman before work , nice.
Hi res - no
Allow reproduction - yes


----------



## Glenno (Jul 24, 2008)

This is the opposite beacon to the above post , a pelican on each one.
I think It's Pete's brother Pete. 
Hi res - no
Allow reporoduction - yes


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Date photo taken: 13/2/10
Location of photo: Redcliffe QLD
13MP
Agree to have image reproduced: YES

*Snapper Tactics*


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Date photo taken: 7 Feb 2010 
Location of photo: Goolwa SA
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Date photo taken: 7 Feb 2010 
Location of photo: Goolwa SA
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

topgunpete said:


> my entry: an underwater perspective of what a fish sees moments before being netted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gee, i like that a lot


----------



## Sammyboy (Dec 28, 2009)

Date photo taken: 14/2/2010
Location of photo: Coogee, WA
Hi-res image available: yep
Agree to have image reproduced: sure

busy day at the office


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

Date photo taken: 14th February 2010 @ 2pm
Location of photo: Mornington Vic.
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## pinkprowler (Feb 16, 2010)

got to be in it to win so ill have a crack


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Date photo taken: 17 January 2010 @ AM
Location of photo: Eastern Side of Black Mountain Peninsular
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

beautiful forward loop - Brad on Wynn Vale dam in Adelaide taken yesterday (21/02) a few minutes after borrowing my Hobie yesterday.. hi res available and OK to reproduce

pete


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Date photo taken: 20 February 2010
Location of photo: Coochiemudlo Island
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes.. but it's blurry and crap. Thought I'd pop this up anyway, because at small sizes, it looks good.
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

Date photo taken: 20 Feb 2010
Location of photo: Safety Beach PPB Victoria
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

Date photo taken: 20 Feb 2010
Location of photo: Safety Beach PPB Victoria
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Hatters mate, stop taking photos, there's a huge jewie on the sounder.


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

sbd said:


> Hatters mate, stop taking photos, there's a huge jewie on the sounder.


Had the camera primed to take some video if it (a jewie would have been nice and good fun on 6lb line!) took the lure.
Snapped a few stills while I waited in vain


----------



## eisk (Dec 12, 2009)

Date photo taken: 19 feb 2010 6.30pm
Location of photo: pine river QLD
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Date photo taken: 26 January 2010 @ 8:05AM
Location of photo: Lord Howe Island
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES

A little reefie came straight up towards me and being unusually well behaved turned about a meter away and posed for the camera.


----------



## Sammyboy (Dec 28, 2009)

love it southerly. really really love it!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

How come some photos are up for voting and some aren't? Am I missing something :?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

leftieant said:


> > # Once everyone has entered their photos, a YAK FISHER representative will view the photos, and select their TOP 5 for voting on by AKFF members.


Oh so it does, silly me.


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

I may be missing something as well, but for those that entered more than one pic (such as Topgunpete and Glenno), how do we know which of their photos have been picked for the top 5?


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok, thanks for that.


----------



## Saltiga5 (May 15, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, how do you pick your Top 5???
2 out of the 5 photos picked are not even in focus. :?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Saltiga5 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how do you pick your Top 5???
> 2 out of the 5 photos picked are not even in focus. :?


focus doesn't have that much to do with a great shot.
Some of the best photographs ever taken have been blurry or very grainy. It is about creating a look and feel that adds to the overall image.

just my 2ps worth


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

The guys at Yak Fisher select them mate.

Good call on the blur Keza. Sometimes blur is used to excellent effect in photos.
https://www.transformyourimages.co.uk/p ... 4_zoom.jpg
http://media.smashingmagazine.com/cdn_s ... _Blur6.gif
http://media1.smashingmagazine.com/imag ... ded745.jpg
http://neatorama.cachefly.net/misscella ... onblur.jpg

Red.


----------



## Saltiga5 (May 15, 2009)

RedPhoenix said:


> The guys at Yak Fisher select them mate.
> 
> Good call on the blur Keza. Sometimes blur is used to excellent effect in photos.
> https://www.transformyourimages.co.uk/p ... 4_zoom.jpg
> ...


The examples you have listed take lots of practice and skill.
There's is a big difference between a shot being professionally blurred and a shot which is blurry due to an amateur taking the shot.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Saltiga5 said:


> The examples you have listed take lots of practice and skill.


Oh absolutely! Trust me - I'm not comparing my shaky digital meanderings with those samples - just supporting Keza's argument that not all blur is a bad thing.

Red.


----------

